# EPS File corrupted Exporting file.



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I been train to make a banner that have a lot pictures that i scan and make like a board with them ,some vectors art and also digital art, i trade to make a banner 4x7 feets but when i traind to export the file is take too long.
1- i did export the all file with no convert the all file in bipmap. and ones that im ready to bring in me versacam it said file esp. corrupted. i dont know what is that mean. 
2- i also trade to convert the all file in bipmap, and take too long but any ways i did and one that im ready to export it show in the process bar but it dosent show in me files eps.
do you guys think im using to many pictures , the vector with digital art in a big file or is me software windows vista? 
Thank Robert.


----------



## Nawor (Dec 3, 2009)

File size shouldn't be an issue and vista shouldn't be an issue. There can be several types of eps files to export as. Try exporting a simple object first such as just text. Get this to work and then you know the eps type is ok. Once that is working get your image right. Perhaps you are embedding something in the eps file which is causing the problem.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Are you embedding any postscript files? PDF or EPS? They could have errors.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Well i did print in the versacam first a part from the file. i deleted same pictures i left the vector art and the digital art for sample print in the banner to see if the pictures became not clear.
any ways the size was 4 feets by 30 inch for the sample print and did save in eps and i print in the versacam succesfull .
but the big file 4 feets by 7 feets didnt work .Thanks.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Could you just be running out of computer resources?


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I well when i cheack in me files eps after takes a while to save the file allways shows the size eps is around 1.5 gb. but when i transfer to me versacam is just keep said file corrupter.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok guys what i did was reduce the desing in coreldraw like 50% smaller and saved in eps ones i export to versaworks in the rip software i make bigger the other 50 % that i reduce in corel. and is printing now thanks for you guys help. Robert.


----------

